
The Man Who Knew Too Little - phirschybar
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/10/style/the-man-who-knew-too-little.html
======
t0mbstone
I did something similar to this during the recent election cycle. I got so
stressed out from the constant bickering about Trump on Facebook and Twitter
that I literally unfollowed all 400 of my friends on Facebook and just left my
news feed empty. The only part of Facebook that I participate in nowadays is
just topical private groups with friends and family (who have a general rule
to avoid politics). I also entire Twitter (unless someone direct messages me
or something), and I intentionally avoid the news on television and radio.

My life is fairly peaceful, and I get to focus on the day to day things that
make me happy and make life meaningful (like playing with my toddler son at
the end of the day).

